# How does the new MTG2 compare with the old SST90?



## rickypanecatyl (Jul 30, 2013)

If they were both in the same size reflector - which throws farther?

I'm thinking the MTG2 can put out more lumens. IF they were in the same size reflector with restricted to the same total lumens (ie 1,500 OTF lumens) then which would throw farther?

Any other interesting comparisons? Efficiency, beam profile, color etc?

I've got a 3 year old SST90 in a lambda light - it was overdriven to get +/- 2,200 OTF... have they improved much in the past 3 years?


----------



## LilKevin715 (Jul 31, 2013)

The SST-90 would throw farther as it will have higher surface brightness as it is a single die emitter (huge). The MT-G2 is an array of smaller dies in one package. The VP2000 is still pretty good IMO. While the SST-90 is "old" by todays standards as far as efficiency is concerned its still can hold its own when it comes to output for a single die emitter. If you want more throw a XP-G2 or a XM-L2 mounted on copper overdriven would be the way to go. Neither would have the total lumen output nowhere near the SST-90, but they would have more throw due to the higher emitter surface brightness (assuming same reflector setup).


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't know if luminous uses the same terminology that Cree does but are their higher output bins now than there were 3 years ago?


----------



## LilKevin715 (Aug 1, 2013)

You can take a look at the PDF data sheets on their website to see if anything has been updated.


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 3, 2013)

I looked at the CBT-90 recently (packaging is more convenient for me than the SST) and it ranges from 58-32 Lm/W in the K flux bin and 97-54 Lm/W in the N bin (both figures best-case/lowest current - worst-case/highest current). Those figures are purely derived from spec sheets - expect real-world efficiency to be lower accounting for heat, driver efficiency, optical loss, alignment of the stars, etc.

In my cursory searches, N bin parts could not be found. Luminus seems to be an increasingly niche supplier for when you need a metric F-ton of lumens from a single die without regard for efficiency.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Aug 3, 2013)

The SST-90 is now at Q bin. 9A 3240-3915 lumens.


----------



## DIWdiver (Aug 4, 2013)

Where'd you see that? The data sheet and the binning sheet only show N, and a couple of distributors I tried only list up to N.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah their datasheets are from 2011. They don't even list the P bin. 

FlashlightWiki has more info.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Aug 6, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> The SST-90 is now at Q bin. 9A 3240-3915 lumens.



Wow! That's a big improvement! My Lambda light is driven at 10A so I'm guessing that would be 3,000 OTF lumens.

Now I wonder what throws better... a single SST 90 or a tripple XML in the same size reflector?


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 6, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> The SST-90 is now at Q bin. 9A 3240-3915 lumens.


So ... Luminus can produce improved versions of one of their key products, but has opted not to tell anyone about it for some reason? They also kept these updated versions so secret that two of the larger vendors out there - Mouser and Digikey - don't stock it nor even stub out the part numbers in their system? Sure, it could be like the X-Bin Luxeon V circa 2005, of which a minute handful existed in the wild but at least it was accounted for in Lumileds' own documentation. Even if it is something that their process can only churn out less than 0.01% of the time, the marketing _hype_ alone is worth it - nothing like some unobtanuium to get people excited - even electronics buyers.



ledmitter_nli said:


> Yeah their datasheets are from 2011. They don't even list the P bin.
> 
> FlashlightWiki has more info.


No offense, but that's a _wiki_ page. Both the linked spec sheet and binning document are 404. Only product they make with a P and Q bin seems to be the CBT-140.


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 6, 2013)

There is no mention of a Q bin emitter anywhere other than on flashlightwiki - (there's a missing link on that page). It's probably just based on some preliminary datasheet and has nothing to do with an actual available product. 
I've never seen anything higher than N bin available for sale as emitters and P bin installed in olights.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Aug 6, 2013)

^^^ Could be. I haven't accepted flashlightwiki's info as all gospel information. They do seem accurate though.

P bin is available on EagleTac's MX25L2
http://eagletac.com/html/mx25l2/specs.html

Selfbuilts review can confirm the lumens numbers.

It's pretty darn beasty.


----------



## leaftye (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't see anything newer than the N4 bin for sale on digikey, mouser or avnet. Who else might have it?


----------

